# Ludwigia



## DJKronik57 (Apr 17, 2006)

I bought this ludwigia from a local fish store when I first started planted tanks. It was labeled as simply ludwigia. It grows very quickly and you can't see it in the picture, but it has deep red undersides to the leaves. I know it's not Ludwigia Repens because I also have some of that and the leaves are more round. I tried to match it to a picture on the Plant Finder but can't find a definite match. Kind of looks like a cross between a Repens and a Palustris? Thanks for any help you can offer, it's probably something really simple that isn't on the plant finder, but I'd like to know once and for all.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

It's more likely repens x arcuata.


----------



## DJKronik57 (Apr 17, 2006)

Hmm, I guess it is. Here's another picture of it out of the tank that's a little better:


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Looks like palustris to me.


----------



## banderbe (Nov 17, 2005)

AaronT said:


> It's more likely repens x arcuata.


Agree.. I have some..


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I also agree.



> Looks like palustris to me.


There are some incorrectly labled pictures out there that say _L. palustris_ but are really the hybrid. If I remember correctly, they're on one of the other boards.


----------



## DJKronik57 (Apr 17, 2006)

So the final verdict is _Ludwigia Repens x Arcuata_ and not _Repens x Palustris_?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Yes. 

You are correct in that scientific names are italicized, but the species names aren't capitalized.


----------

